# boots



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

does your service dog wer boots while they work? I have only met a few other teams and one of them wore boots as part of thier gar, are them any benifits to having boots to not having them? nim wears them but only ever in the winter


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd (Jun 11, 2012)

I imagine it would keep their paws protected from sharp rocks, glass, or cactus if you're in a desert like climate. My dog had a set of snow boots so we could play in the snow for longer than five minutes.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

No since the only thing he would experience is the asphalt during the day; although I believe he is well adjusted to that. I did buy him doggles for road trips to protect his eyes...


----------

